# Playing with Stop Motion and Flash



## feg94 (Aug 13, 2017)

Here's a pic I shot of my friend a couple days ago when we were fooling around with light and stop motion...Actually like how it came out


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2017)

Cool photo. Has a sort of snapshot-esque quality about it, the way the light has steep falloff across the tall frame, etc.. FUN photo!

His expression and pose are both excellent for this type of shot.


----------



## limr (Aug 13, 2017)

What Derrel said


----------



## Peeb (Aug 21, 2017)

Good vertical springs on that guy!


----------

